# Made the call



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

Squirrel season starts nex Wednesday (August 15) here in Indiana. Unfortunately, I won't be starting it with a slingshot. After this morning's shooting session, I have decided not to use my sling. While I am happy overall with my progress over the past 5 months. My consistency just isn't there yet. One day it seems like I can't miss and yet other days I'm lucky just to get close. I can't justify the likelihood of a wounded animal due to my inadequacy. 
In retrospect, I should have done things quite differently. For example: stick with one sling / bands / ammo
. As a newbie, I was (and am ) having so much fun experimenting with different styles of slings and bands to have the discipline to stick to just one set up and get good with it. 
Please don't take me wrong. I am disappointed that I will not be hunting opening day with a sling. However, our season is long, there is still time and I don't give up.
As a side note, want to wish you fine folks have a great upcoming hunting season regardless of weapon. May your shots be true.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

masterofcrappie said:


> Squirrel season starts nex Wednesday (August 15) here in Indiana. Unfortunately, I won't be starting it with a slingshot. After this morning's shooting session, I have decided not to use my sling. While I am happy overall with my progress over the past 5 months. My consistency just isn't there yet. One day it seems like I can't miss and yet other days I'm lucky just to get close. I can't justify the likelihood of a wounded animal due to my inadequacy.
> In retrospect, I should have done things quite differently. For example: stick with one sling / bands / ammo
> . As a newbie, I was (and am ) having so much fun experimenting with different styles of slings and bands to have the discipline to stick to just one set up and get good with it.
> Please don't take me wrong. I am disappointed that I will not be hunting opening day with a sling. However, our season is long, there is still time and I don't give up.
> As a side note, want to wish you fine folks have a great upcoming hunting season regardless of weapon. May your shots be true.


Very nice to hear you won't be giving up! It's awesome that you know better than to head out into the woods with the weapon you're not comfortable with. As you stated, no animal should suffer for our inability to take them down effectively. Nice that your Seasons there are long, and you plan on still keeping after the squirrels! Your observation how about sticking with one sling and ammo is definitely true. I switch around slings quite a bit, but I have one sling that is my go-to hunter (Pocket Predator S.E.R.E & 3/8" steel) and I never use different ammo with it. I still hunt with different setups but that's the pme I practice and hunt most seriously with.

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

It's your decision, of course, and it's good that you're really considering your actions.
However, I've always found that the best way to practice something is to do it. Shooting cans or paper will help you shoot cans or paper better but won't do much to prepare you for hunting. The best way to become a proficient hunter is to get out there.
Worries about wounding an animal strike me as misplaced morality. You were going to kill it, anyway. Once in a while you're going to hit one in the side and hurt it or hit it in the back and paralyze it. That's part of it with a low powered hunting weapon.
You stand a better chance of killing cleanly or incapacitating more fully with bigger ammo. A not quite perfect hit with a 1/2" steel or a .44 lead makes for a better chance of recovering the squirrel than a poorly placed 3/8" steel. 
My advice is to get out there and do it if you want to be a slingshot hunter.


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

M.J said:


> It's your decision, of course, and it's good that you're really considering your actions.
> However, I've always found that the best way to practice something is to do it. Shooting cans or paper will help you shoot cans or paper better but won't do much to prepare you for hunting. The best way to become a proficient hunter is to get out there.
> Worries about wounding an animal strike me as misplaced morality. You were going to kill it, anyway. Once in a while you're going to hit one in the side and hurt it or hit it in the back and paralyze it. That's part of it with a low powered hunting weapon.
> You stand a better chance of killing cleanly or incapacitating more fully with bigger ammo. A not quite perfect hit with a 1/2" steel or a .44 lead makes for a better chance of recovering the squirrel than a poorly placed 3/8" steel.
> My advice is to get out there and do it if you want to be a slingshot hunter.


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

Thank you for a new philosophy to consider. I haven't approached it from that angle. As far as ammo goes, I am currently using both .44 and .50 lead.


----------



## rwmt (Jul 3, 2018)

I applaud your ethics. I would say the fact you're willing to pass on the season reflect that you're head is in the right spot. That being said, you need to consider some pragmatic principles here. As MJ pointed out your best practice will be in doing the hunt itself.

Wounding an animal is a terrible thing, but don't forget that nature is a very cruel and unforgiving mother. Even a slow death by many human inflicted means can pale in comparison to the other horrors that await. You do your best, and take good shots, and put in the effort to recover the game you can. You won't be 100%, nobody is, but nothing out there goes to waste in the end.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Well, if you shoot .50 lead....you don't need to be a crack shot. Just hit it anywhere and it dies. Assuming you get decent speed with the 0.50.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

I'm gonna have to disagree here. We watched a deer last fall during hunting season with a broken jaw ( obviously a bad shot) come up to our bird feeders trying to eat with no luck. After about a week, with his jaw hanging by string, he quit coming. I can only assume he finally gave in.

There's no reason to have an animal suffer when the job can be done by simply changing your weapon.

As far as the logic of targets go, I bet Dgui could cleanly kill a squirrel after practicing shooting quarters out of the sky.


----------



## rwmt (Jul 3, 2018)

devils son in law said:


> I'm gonna have to disagree here. We watched a deer last fall during hunting season with a broken jaw ( obviously a bad shot) come up to our bird feeders trying to eat with no luck. After about a week, with his jaw hanging by string, he quit coming. I can only assume he finally gave in.
> 
> There's no reason to have an animal suffer when the job can be done by simply changing your weapon.
> 
> As far as the logic of targets go, I bet Dgui could cleanly kill a squirrel after practicing shooting quarters out of the sky.


Even the best laid plans can go awry. Apparently you've never watched predators eat part of an animal then leave it to die. A pleasant death in nature is a rare occurrence.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I support your decision for a humane kill. Your choice and your conscious... also your stomach.

I have injured and killed cleanly. I prefer to kill cleanly. Suffering ain't the intention. Hunting is for eating.

And I, too, am glad you are not giving up. You got an indoor range?
Give em what for til spring with yhose .50 cals.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

rwmt said:


> devils son in law said:
> 
> 
> > I'm gonna have to disagree here. We watched a deer last fall during hunting season with a broken jaw ( obviously a bad shot) come up to our bird feeders trying to eat with no luck. After about a week, with his jaw hanging by string, he quit coming. I can only assume he finally gave in.
> ...


I would have to interject that not being efficient with your weapon is a "best laid plan". I'm well aware of how nature works and I'm also well aware of what is "humane".

The man who started the thread said he wasn't comfortable with his accuracy and I can applaud him for that. I'm not going to tell him to get out there and try regardless of what he thinks he's capable of.


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

These are decisions each of us must make for ourselves. It is true we all strive for the quick clean kill. Its also true that except with very small fragile game such as small birds that is often not the case. It is very true that nature is both beautiful and cruel. I recently watched an eagle catch and eat part of a pike. When the eagle flew off the pike was half gone and alive. That is how things are.

For me the reason to hunt with a slingshot is because its always in my pocket and can be used when the opportunity presents itself. Quietly, quickly and hopefully successfully. I decide on the shots I will or wont try. Each of us must do the same. Occasionally a hunter will wound and be unable to catch the animal. This happens and as a hunter you must be willing to except that. And keep in mind very few deaths in nature are swift or painless. Weather by predator, such as ourselves, or by disease or starvation death in nature is most often hard. I think this is something I know about. I kill several big game animals, as well as many geese, grouse, turkeys, squirrels and fish every year. It is a large part of what I eat and a natural part of life. A hunter must make his piece with what he is and the nature of what he does.


----------



## masterofcrappie (Mar 6, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice and well thought input. I was in no way was trying to cause a debate. Rather, I just need a healthy outlet in the disappointment in myself. It was too early to drink beer ! Lol!
All jokes aside, I have a great time reflecting on all points of view. As hunters, we all strive for a swift, clean kill, as mentioned above. I do accept that occasional game is wounded and unrecoverable. I don't have to like it though.
With all that has been stated in this thread, I have slightly changed my mind. I'm starting out the season with my longbow and taking my sling. I can do some stump shooting during the lull times or on the way into the woods. If I'm on target, great if not, my sling fits nicely in the pocket of my back quiver.
Sorry, about not responding sooner but I'm still on post probation for another 30 post or so, I have to ration wisely! Thanks again folks.


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

Good for you, sir! I understand nature can be cruel, animals don't have the luxury to hunt with weapons. If you have better odds to not make an animal suffer more than it needs to tells me you're a true sportsman!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Buckskin Dave said:


> These are decisions each of us must make for ourselves. It is true we all strive for the quick clean kill. Its also true that except with very small fragile game such as small birds that is often not the case. It is very true that nature is both beautiful and cruel. I recently watched an eagle catch and eat part of a pike. When the eagle flew off the pike was half gone and alive. That is how things are.
> For me the reason to hunt with a slingshot is because its always in my pocket and can be used when the opportunity presents itself. Quietly, quickly and hopefully successfully. I decide on the shots I will or wont try. Each of us must do the same. Occasionally a hunter will wound and be unable to catch the animal. This happens and as a hunter you must be willing to except that. And keep in mind very few deaths in nature are swift or painless. Weather by predator, such as ourselves, or by disease or starvation death in nature is most often hard. I think this is something I know about. I kill several big game animals, as well as many geese, grouse, turkeys, squirrels and fish every year. It is a large part of what I eat and a natural part of life. A hunter must make his piece with what he is and the nature of what he does.


Dave nailed it, nuff said. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Also, awesome thread. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

Yep. I like this thread too. Differing points of view expressed with respect. Thank you guys.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I always try for clean kills, but in the off-chance that the shot is less than an instant lights-out, a second shot finishes the job. No game animal is ever going to peacefully die of old age in the wild. As they slow down, they get caught by animals higher up in the food-chain, and are killed, usually in a much more horrific way than a second shot. Just my philosophy.


----------



## Garyc (Sep 5, 2018)

It is truly refreshing to see such a thread. Differing opinions yet all showed respect for others. I am with norseman...do your best with what you have...and always strive to improve


----------

